# Bought A New Bike Today



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

A Trek 520 51 cm and I am having some goodies put on it like a Jandd front rack, Planet Bike fenders, Bontrager computer, Richey adjustable stem so that I can raise the bars, and Shimano SPD pedals. There was a bike set up almost identical (just put on lay-away) so I was able to test ride before deciding. I know the sales guy and he gave me a really good deal with 15% off the add-ons and priced matched the new 2014 which has a lower MSRP than the 2012 models. Also I like the color scheme of the outgoing model much better. The new ones will be white with a blue retro logo. It will be a week or so before it gets to the shop and get put together and delivered to me. We both live in a different state and he offered to bring it up when it is ready. I can't wait!


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations! The 520 is a true workhorse of a bike and a terrific ride! Sounds like you have her decked out perfectly!


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Thanks. I just bought a set of Ortleib Back Roller Plus (Hazelnut color) to go with the Sport Packer Plus (same color) that I bought last May and a Rack Pack Medium size in grey.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like a great bike Kris! You'll have to post some pics...once they get the server fixed.
Congratulations!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Thanks!

This is a 'net pic pf the particular model with the rack on it and the Jannd Front Extreme Rack will be on it too .. 



















Hopefully I won't have to wait too long. He told me it should be ready by this Friday.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

It's great to have a new bike. Keep it going! Wishing you many miles of fun.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new bike, it's so exciting, isn't it?

Are you planning to tour with it or just casual riding?


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

love4himies said:


> Congrats on the new bike, it's so exciting, isn't it?
> 
> Are you planning to tour with it or just casual riding?


Both. Also I just wanted a stronger bike to haul groceries home, hopefully get in on some weekend group bike trips.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Brought it home today.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Having issues with pics not showing.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Ciao Bella!


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice bike! Congrats!!


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Thanks! Finding this type of a bike in my size wasn't easy. I really wanted to wait till next year but the opportunity came up from a bike shop where one of my fellow group riders works at. He gave me discounts on everything which helped.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kris7047th said:


> Having issues with pics not showing.
> 
> View attachment 285709


Nice bike!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

kris7047th said:


> Having issues with pics not showing.
> 
> View attachment 285709


That is a seriously nice setup. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Thanks! I have changed the saddle this past week to a Brooks Champion Flyer S in Honey. Rode it on our group ride yesterday. I am seriously considering cross brakes which have so spoiled me on my 2011 Specialized Dolce Sport comp.
View attachment 285943


----------

